
Condemned House Sells for $1.2M in Fremont (East SF Bay Area) - DrScump
https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2018/04/16/condemned-house-sells-for-1-2-million-fremont
======
davidw
Right now there's a hearing going on for SB827. Coverage here:

[https://twitter.com/sfyimby](https://twitter.com/sfyimby)

I hope it passes and California stops exporting quite so much of its housing
crisis to Oregon, where I live.

~~~
dgzl
As someone who grew up just 30 minutes north of the California border, I also
want California to leave its problems at the door. My family (and other
locals), who are multi-generational Oregonians, have always had negative bias
against Californians, due to problems they bring when they move to Oregon.
Anything from advocating more tax avenues or higher taxes, to gentrification,
to excessive speeding (Oregon has max speed of 65 in the entire state), to
nanny-state type laws. The culture difference between California and the PNW
is very different.

~~~
StudentStuff
Why should my neighbor have a lower property tax bill than me? This is a prime
cause of the financial issues of municipalities in California, when you buy
property, your property tax gets rate capped, incentivizing people to hang
onto property and rarely sell.

------
andrewstuart
Huh. So cheap. Maybe I'll move from Melbourne to Fremont for the ridiculously
cheap land available in the U.S.

~~~
6nf
A lot this size would sell for at least $2M in the Sydney harbour area, even
if the house is just a wet cardboard box.

------
pyrex
“They didn’t buy the house ... They bought the dirt.”

~~~
cabinguy
Exactly. Just read a story in Mpls Star Tribune today about a $12.5M tear down
in Minnesota (Lake Minnetonka). Location, etc.

------
Zelphyr
I remember the story of a former co-worker who was bidding on a property
somewhere around Palo Alto if I recall. $6 million and it came with a house
that the city had condemned and any buyer was required to pay to have it torn
down before they paid to build a house in its place. This was in 2001.

------
ModernMech
This is no surprise. I saw a vacant lot in Oakland littered with trash and
other refuse sell for $500,000.

~~~
charlesdm
Isn't that obvious? Land is land, regardless of whether there is a house on
it, a ton of trash, or a lemonade stand. The location is all that matters.

------
conanbatt
I fear for california if it had a tech sector crisis and/or a shift of taxes
into land value tax.

------
arbuge
"The house ended up selling for about a quarter-million dollars over its
asking price."

